# MKIV VR6 - Plastic Guide in Oil Filter Housing Cap Broke



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

How important is the plastic guide (the plastic core that the oil filter wraps around)? The filter seems pretty sturdy itself, so is the guide really necessary? Also, is there a second filter or screen in the oil system that would catch a small piece of plastic if another piece was to break off on its own? Thanks in advance.

Here's a picture as a reference:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_12v/Search/Filter_Housing/ES257095/


----------

